# In memory - Sammy



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

2 years ago today we lost a very special member and i would like to remember her today.

Sammys illness gave her a unique perspective of life and i am truly grateful to her for reminding me that it is for living, loving and laughing.

You cant help but be moved by what happened to Sammy but i like to remember the laughs and there were many xxx

Thanks hun, I see you are shining on us today  Gonna take the kids round the park for a blast 

Sending All my Love to Sammys family xxx

This song is because Sammy was all about the Love and peace :thumbsup:

YouTube - ‪Eva Cassidy - Imagine‬‏


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Rest In Peace Sammy xxx


----------



## Heather78 (Mar 12, 2011)

R.I.P Sammy xxx


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Sammy - you touched the lives of many on here. 

We spent many a late night early morning on here talking about your life, your little ones, your wishes for them, the keepsake boxes you were going to make up for them BUT we also had the times when we laughed and we cried tears of happiness - you were and still are one in a million - the brightest star in the sky. 


Shine on Sammy may you be happily reunited with your very loving Dad Mac xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

r.i.p sammy . i wasnt around when you were about, heard many members talking about you though x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Brought tears to my eyes this morning.
RIP Sammy, loved and missed still. Hope the angels are watching over you 
Loving thoughts to your family left behind xxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_was it two years ago,,, bless her, thinking of you Sammy, r i p love xxxxxxxxxxxx_


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

We laughed
And we cried
Your laughter was infectious
Your Style Unique
You were only blessed with only half a life, taken far too young
I guess you were just to special to remain on earth.
Rest in peace our 'special friend'


we shall never forget you.
DT


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

RIP Sammy xx


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Did'nt know Sammy but sounds a very special person.

RIP SAMMY


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

RIP Sammy xxx


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

R.I.P Sammy x


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

I didn't know you sammy but from what everyones saying i would have loved to.

R.I.P x


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

I have been told about how you made everyone smile. 
R.I.P Sammy xx


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

ballybee said:


> I didn't know you sammy but from what everyones saying i would have loved to.
> 
> R.I.P x


Seconded

R.I.P SAMMY


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh Sammy sunbeam, is it really two years already. xx 

Erro
Anyone for seaweed tea. 

Aw bless you darling.


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow - didn't realise it was two years. So, so, sad. I wonder how her children are doing. They sounded such lovely young people. And the dog, and her Mum and Beth. 

So sad Mac died too. His posts often made me smile. 

RIP Sammy xxx


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

bird said:


> Oh Sammy sunbeam, is it really two years already. xx
> 
> Erro
> Anyone for seaweed tea.
> ...


that made me cry


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*R.I.P Sammy you were and still are a star.xxx*


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

tashi said:


> that made me cry


You're not alone in that, my eyes welled up when I thought of it too.


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

r.i.p sammy dident know you but feels like i do with everyone sharing you time on here with everyone


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

R.I.P. Sammy, I'm not sure I ever had the pleasure of speaking to you but you seemed like a very brave and lovely person. xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

bird said:


> Oh Sammy sunbeam, is it really two years already. xx
> 
> Erro
> Anyone for seaweed tea.
> ...


Nah but thanks you muchus! Shall however treat meself to a new neg-lee-gee


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

tashi said:


> that made me cry





bird said:


> You're not alone in that, my eyes welled up when I thought of it too.


I had a good blub when i posted this morning, still a bit teary reading everyones posts but also smiling at the fun times 

Crop Circles and negligees spring to mind 

Thanks for remembering her guys, she loved this place 

ETA - thanks for the sticky too whoever did it xx


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Nah but thanks you muchus! Shall however treat meself to a new neg-lee-gee


Oh bloody hell, I laughed till I cryed that night. 

I'm off into the archives to see if I can find that thread.............I may be gone a while.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Here ya go.....................I werent that long either. 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/41517-my-eyes.html


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

RAINYBOW said:


> I had a good blub when i posted this morning, still a bit teary reading everyones posts but also smiling at the fun times
> 
> Crop Circles and negligees spring to mind
> 
> ...


more tears 

twas me that stickied it, you couldnt help but love Sammy and her little girls obsession with elephants as well x


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

RIP Sunny


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

R.I.P sammy you obviously had a good impact on many lives.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

bird said:


> Here ya go.....................I werent that long either.
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/41517-my-eyes.html


GoodJob there Bird:thumbsup:
BUT Sammy may have said!!
What blimmin kept ya!

Can we have the one now where she want to marry Bordie andhave thirteen babies!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I think about you lots Dear Sammy you made the biggest impression on me and in such a short space of time, with your kindness and gentleness and your wonderful sense of humour despite being so poorly........thats how very very special you were 'Sammy-our-goodest-girl' xxxxxxxxxxxxx

thinking also today of Mac what a lovely man he was, and sending all my love to Diane,Beth,Ella,Josh and little Minni xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

R.I.P Sammy 

I did not have the pleasure of speaking to you, but will always remember you. 

xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

A special moment in time for all of us privileged to be members back then


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

rona said:


> A special moment in time for all of us privileged to be members back then


I never got a chance to meet her, we crossed paths by days I think, but that she was so loved is really special.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I didnt have the privilege to speak to you Sammy but it seems you were a shining star on the forum and no doubt you are a shining star watching over everyone here.. RIP hunni xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

in the next life she said she will marry me and we will have eleven children.sammy i miss you.every morning i see the sunrise i think of sammy sunbeam.you made lots of people happy.oh we laughed so much.will see you in the next life:sad::sad::sad::sad:


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow Sammy 2 years, it seems like an eternity doesn't it. I never over these two years realized it was so close to Lyle's time also. I guess grieve distorts things. Please look for him Sammy he will be the jokester teasing you, making you smile and he has very famous bear hugs which he loves to share. Thinking of you and your family along side of my own....Much Luv forever and a day


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> Wow Sammy 2 years, it seems like an eternity doesn't it. I never over these two years realized it was so close to Lyle's time also. I guess grieve distorts things. Please look for him Sammy he will be the jokester teasing you, making you smile and he has very famous bear hugs which he loves to share. Thinking of you and your family along side of my own....Much Luv forever and a day


Maybe they are having some seaweed tea together :thumbsup: (more likely flicking paper balls at the other angels whilst giggling behind a cloud :laugh: Sammy was so easily led :laugh


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I can see them both doing that...lol....You know i was on here alot during this time as a member not a mod but I remember very little about things as i shut myself down so i have to read certain threads to remind myself. The majority of PF members were fantastic talking to Sammy both publicly and privately, it makes me proud to be a member of such a caring community and it makes me sad that 2 special people are gone both with small children and big hopes for the future, makes all other problems seem so minuscule....


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> I can see them both doing that...lol....You know i was on here alot during this time as a member not a mod but I remember very little about things as i shut myself down so i have to read certain threads to remind myself. The majority of PF members were fantastic talking to Sammy both publicly and privately, it makes me proud to be a member of such a caring community and it makes me sad that 2 special people are gone both with small children and big hopes for the future, makes all other problems seem so minuscule....


The forum really did a special job with Sammy x She loved it and we loved her xx I said to someone the other week as we were discussing the fact this date was coming up that we all did a good thing at that time :001_wub:


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

didnt know sammy but reading the old thread and all the lovely comments ppl have made about her she sounds a very special person,a great character and lived every day to the max, its shame i never got to meet her.
im sure she is watching down on everyone and can feel your thoughts for her, RIP sammy


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Never got the chance to get to know you, but judging by the comments on here it would have been a pleasure. Rest in peace...


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

I would have loved to meet Sammy!  She sounds like a great person! 

R.I.P Sammy. xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> Maybe they are having some seaweed tea together :thumbsup: (more likely flicking paper balls at the other angels whilst giggling behind a cloud :laugh: Sammy was so easily led :laugh


 She did her fair share of leading too! Why, If I remember right it were her who led my astray

And for those who are wondering what sammy was like -I think this tribute inher memory says it all! And if anyone wants to put a face to Sammy's amazing personality - there is a picture of Sammy in Bordies signature


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

RIP Sammy 

xxx


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Erro Sammy!! Hope you are at peace and with your lovely Dad Mac.....cannot believe it is two years ago that you left us for a better place!

RIP Sammy..xxxxxx


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi, RIP Sammy, She had crossed over before my time, but, obviously a much loved and sadly missed member. wayne.


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Sounds like she would have been a really great person to know, rest in peace, Sammy xx


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

I didn't know Sammy but from what I've heard she was a truly special person. 
Thinking of you Sammy RIP x


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

To know her was to love her​
One of the nicest people ever, funny, witty, kind, worried about others even when she was near to the end - NEVER a dull moment with Sammy around 

Just hope those of us that did know her have painted a picture suitable enough for one of life's true angels


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow, i wish i had been privileged enough to have known her.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

They say the sun always shines on the righteous one.. 
And boy is it shining today..


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Sammy Sammy Sammy ...


ERRO :w00t: 


2 years today, gosh times flies :cryin: 

I'll be having a drink to you tonight and lighting the candle like we do every year 

I might even try a seaweed tea :001_unsure: or maybe not :lol: 
You had us all in fits of laughter with you Neg-leg-ee :lol: and your crop circles :lol: 

You really were one in a mllion and will never ever be forgotten. 

Love 

Bexy the Swearer


xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

Sammy, I never knew you, but I've been told about you, and cried my eyes out when I went to read your threads. And again now 

It'd have been such an honour to have spoken to you and I dread to think the nonsense we'd have talked about.


Sleep well xxxxx


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eroswoof said:


> Sammy, I never knew you, but I've been told about you, and cried my eyes out when I went to read your threads. And again now
> 
> It'd have been such an honour to have spoken to you and I dread to think the nonsense we'd have talked about.
> 
> Sleep well xxxxx


You dont know just how true that is - Sammy used to come up with allsorts !!!!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I didn't know Sammy either, but I have heard loads about her :001_wub: She certainly sounds like one in a million!

I hope she's living it up wherever she is!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

What a lovely thread  I think it goes some way to showing what a sweetheart she was. 

Bizarre how you can feel so close to someone you got to know on an internet forum and never met but she is well up there on my list of special friends alongside people i have known for years. 

What a Lovely Day today aswell, very appropriate


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

tashi said:


> You dont know just how true that is - Sammy used to come up with allsorts !!!!


I still swear one day i am going to pay her tribute when i am old and smell of wee and i am going to have a shitzhu called Foo Foo :laugh:


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> I still swear one day i am going to pay her tribute when i am old and smell of wee and i am going to have a shitzhu called Foo Foo :laugh:


LMAO

She would be CURSING you :lol: :lol:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

RAINYBOW said:


> I still swear one day i am going to pay her tribute when i am old and smell of wee and i am going to have a shitzhu called Foo Foo :laugh:


Sammy love - you would have loved this - Rainy just made Tashi spray the puta with tea !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now got to go get a cloth to mop up the crop circles made with the :yikes: tea lol


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Rolosmum said:


> Wow, i wish i had been privileged enough to have known her.


Oh Sammy galvanised this place like no other before her or after her. It was not down to her being ill, to be honest, she rarely posted about it, she was a very upbeat, funny, ever so slightly naughty little minx. Who infected just about everyone with her humour etc. 

Erm, to anyone that can remember..............was the chat with marrying bordie and having his kids in the Bar.................I suppose I could plow through the zillions of pages to find it.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

bird said:


> Oh Sammy galvanised this place like no other before her or after her. It was not down to her being ill, to be honest, she rarely posted about it, she was a very upbeat, funny, ever so slightly naughty little minx. Who infected just about everyone with her humour etc.
> 
> Erm, to anyone that can remember..............was the chat with marrying bordie and having his kids in the Bar.................I suppose I could plow through the zillions of pages to find it.


Oh my goodness, the trouble that bar caused  :laugh:

You are right too Bird, the whole "Sammyness" thing was all about the person, she never let her illness define her :thumbsup:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I never had the chance to talk to her but it sounds like she was a very special person.


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

bird said:


> Oh Sammy galvanised this place like no other before her or after her. It was not down to her being ill, to be honest, she rarely posted about it, she was a very upbeat, funny, ever so slightly naughty little minx. Who infected just about everyone with her humour etc.
> 
> Erm, to anyone that can remember..............was the chat with marrying bordie and having his kids in the Bar.................I suppose I could plow through the zillions of pages to find it.


that bar :lol:

half the time we had to serve ourselves cause sammy was up dancing on it :lol: :lol:


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

bexy1989 said:


> that bar :lol:
> 
> half the time we had to serve ourselves cause sammy was up dancing on it :lol: :lol:


If no-one minds (I know it holds memories for a lot of us), I might open it later on, and we'll have a toast to a precious sunbeam.


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

bird said:


> If no-one minds (I know it holds memories for a lot of us), I might open it later on, and we'll have a toast to a precious sunbeam.


I think it's a lovely idea


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

bird said:


> If no-one minds (I know it holds memories for a lot of us), I might open it later on, and we'll have a toast to a precious sunbeam.


Great idea .. 

Ive got work so I will salute Sammy when I come back..  xxx

But obviously have me an ice cold pint of Carlsberg export at the ready..


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Great idea ..
> 
> Ive got work so I will salute Sammy when I come back..  xxx
> 
> But obviously have me an ice cold pint of Carlsberg export at the ready..


Carlsberg. :yikes: Oh, go on then.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Sammy, I never had the priviledge of knowing you but I've heard lots about you, thinking of you today xxxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Thinking of you and your family today...


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

I never had chance to speak to you Sammy I regret this but you will always be remembered. RIP Sammy.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

I never had the pleasure in talking to you , wish i did, RIP hunny it is obvious you are clearly missed xx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I thought this date was coming up. Sammy will never be forgotten xx


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

I can hardly believe its 2 years since we lost such a wonderful person , Sammy really did brighten up every day .
I often think of the lovely family Sammy and Mac left behind , but they will be together .

RIP Sammy .x


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

I wasn't a member of pf at the time, but it's clear you have touched so many lives.
Rest in peace Sammy.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/41746-sammys-bar-new-management.html?highlight=sammy's+bar

sammys bar is open - meet up to celebrate Sammys life


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

Being a relative newb to this place I never got to speak to Sammy but it's obvious to all that she was highly thought of, liked, LOVED and admired by all that crossed her parth. I did do some investigating to find out about her and what happened and it's so sad 

It just goes to show that this isn't "just the internet". Friendships on here can mean just as much and sometimes more than those we have IRL. 

RIP Sammy, you've brought lots of people together.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

I often think of Sammy and her family..and often wonder how the little puppies (and their mum) that brought us together are doing.

May you continue to rest in peace, always in my thoughts.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> I often think of Sammy and her family..and often wonder how the little puppies (and their mum) that brought us together are doing.
> 
> May you continue to rest in peace, always in my thoughts.


Glad you came on and spotted this xxx


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

I never got the chance to speak to you, or know you. But it sounds as though you were a truly unique, beautiful, brave soul. 

RIP Sammy xxxx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Sammy Sunbeam 
Reading your posts made me smile, laugh and cry


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

R.I.P Sammy, you may be gone but you will never be forgotten, xxx


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Been reading her posts and as interesting the replies. Sounds kinda special.( before my time too)..
I notice all her family posts have guest by their names does that mean they no longer vist PF. If that is the case what a shame as I think they would be very proud to read this thread..


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I Never knew, Sammy was before I joined, but by all the tributes and memories, she must have been a very special person.

So RIP Sammy. Obviously much loved and very sorely missed.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

northnsouth said:


> Been reading her posts and as interesting the replies. Sounds kinda special.
> I notice all her family posts have guest by their names does that mean they no longer vist PF. If that is the case what a shame as I think they would be very proud to read this thread..


she was very special

Sammys parents had her account closed after she died and their own account under their other Daughters Bethanys name closed.....,Beth is still a member here under the name of Beloved....she dosent come on anymore i hope shes happier now and enjoying herself at uni...she so deserves to be shes lovely....Sammys Dad Mac, passed away a few months after Sammy died


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> she was very special
> 
> Sammys parents had her account closed after she died and their own account under their other Daughters Bethanys name closed.....,Beth is still a member here under the name of Beloved....she dosent come on anymore i hope shes happier now and enjoying herself at uni...she so deserves to be shes lovely....Sammys Dad Mac, passed away a few months after she died


Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> she was very special
> 
> Sammys parents had her account closed after she died and their own account under their other Daughters Bethanys name closed.....,Beth is still a member here under the name of Beloved....she dosent come on anymore i hope shes happier now and enjoying herself at uni...she so deserves to be shes lovely....Sammys Dad Mac, passed away a few months after Sammy died


Beth will be giving them wasps a good seeing to :yesnod: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

Someone who was very close to Sammy and her family are missing form the long list of posters who have, today remembered Sammy.

They asked me earlier today if I would put a few words onto the thread on their behalf, Unfortunately I do not have the way with words that this member has so may struggle on this one.

Sammy, There is a star up above that shines brighter then the others, I often look at that star and remember you. I did not need to be here to tell you this, but somehow I could not let this day pass in silence
You will never be forgotton.
Billyboysmammy
xx


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Someone who was very close to Sammy and her family are missing form the long list of posters who have, today remembered Sammy.
> 
> They asked me earlier today if I would put a few words onto the thread on their behalf, Unfortunately I do not have the way with words that this member has so may struggle on this one.
> 
> ...


Send her a hug xx


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

I remember joining the forum shortly before Sammy passed, but it didnt take me long to realise how loved Sammy was and still is. She always had a presence on PF's.....
I also remember talking to her parents who were just as sweet as she was!

2 years on and still being talked about, such a special, special lady!
Im sure youve settled in perfectly up on the clouds sammy...

Love as always to her family and friends 
xxxx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

bexy1989 said:


> Beth will be giving them wasps a good seeing to :yesnod: :lol:


hehe yes the wasps will be thriving in Beths care thats for sure!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

from bulldog200 she light a candle for sammy 
I have been told about this wonderfull person who has sadly passed on ,i never got the plaesure to know her but she sounds truly wonderfull , i have lit a candle for her , I am sorry i cant post this myself right now as i am having some problems , but my thoughts and prayers are with them


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

I never Knew Sammy but she sounds like very special person


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

katie200 said:


> from bulldog200 she light a candle for sammy
> I have been told about this wonderfull person who has sadly passed on ,i never got the plaesure to know her but she sounds truly wonderfull , i have lit a candle for her , I am sorry i cant post this myself right now as i am having some problems , but my thoughts and prayers are with them


Awh bulldog200 bless you! hope you problems soon become little one's


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

doesn't seem like 2 years ago. Sammy you did make this forum come alive with your infectious laughther and outlook on life.

RIP xx


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I have only just seen this I knew it was coming up to 2 years since Sammy left us but wasn't quite sure of the date.

I too have often wandered about her family and how those little pups have come along it was a pity none of the new owners ever joined here to update us on their progress.

Sammy you will always be remembered on PF your were a ray of sunshine and your sunbeams have remained on my signiture in your memory since you left us.

R I P Sammy and also to your dad Mac reunited for ever.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> 2 years ago today we lost a very special member and i would like to remember her today.
> 
> Sammys illness gave her a unique perspective of life and i am truly grateful to her for reminding me that it is for living, loving and laughing.
> 
> ...


Rainy you're such an amazing person. I remember Sammy. Didn't talk to her much but i remember speaking to her mum. Sending all my love to her and the rest of the family too.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Still miss this wee angel - Its members like her that made this forum what it was, and what make me remain on forums even with all the hassle..I try and help where I can and hardly get a thank you, but Sammy really appreciated all the help she recieved, its people like Sammy I shall stick around to help.

Hope your sleeping well beautiful, I often think about the wee pups - worst thing I ever done was not having one.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aw DD what ashame you never had a squincher...


i want to share this pm Sammy sent me about Minni's unborn puppies( ive c&p'd it taken out my reply, and filled in the smileys where Sammy put them, bless her.) 




Agent noushka? 


Originally Posted by minni girl 
Jo....minnis babies kicked my hand!!!!!!!!!!!!!
it was lovely!!
and theyre wiriggling!!!
Noushka what do i do??????????????????????
XSAmmyxxxxx 


I feel happy Jo...so happy im crying...i felt new life..!

Sammy


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

I had some right funny ones from her, shame I never saved them before I got banned  

The best was the getting me out of bed a 4am with the phone, because Mini was panting -  Such a wee worrier werent she


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Devil-Dogz said:


> I had some right funny ones from her, shame I never saved them before I got banned
> 
> The best was the getting me out of bed a 4am with the phone, because Mini was panting -  Such a wee worrier werent she


you were such an amazing support DD, i know how much Sammy and her family appreciated all you did...you should be so proud and you were just 17 years old!

you had funny messages on your old walls aswell lol... it is ashame theyre gone


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> you were such an amazing support DD, i know how much Sammy and her family appreciated all you did...you should be so proud and you were just 17 years old!
> 
> you had funny messages on your old walls aswell lol... it is ashame theyre gone


aaaw thanks, glad I could have been a little help after all they were going through. & I knew they appreciated it, thats what makes helping them that need it worth while 

Blimmy yes I was  - Its a massive shame  - I should have behaved


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I never knew Sammy, way before my time, but she sounds like a person I would have loved to know.....

Lots of hugs to all of you who DID know her and still miss her.


----------



## fogy (Jun 26, 2011)

Aw r.I.p Sammy xx


----------



## wolf1994 (Jun 12, 2012)

r.i.p sammy


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

In my thoughts today xx 

Love and cuddles to Sammys family xx

Shine down on today for me will ya sweetie, it's gonna be a particularly tough one  xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Thinking of you today dear brave Sammy and remembering also your lovely Dad, Mac xxxx

our thoughts too with Diane,Beth,Ella ,Josh & Luke.

love always from your Agent Noushka and BBM xxx


((sending hugs your way Rainy)))


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Thinking of you all today - xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2012)

I might not have known you Sammy but I won't forget you.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

(((Hugs))) to all of you who knew and loved Sammy xx
A special young lady who touched so many peoples hearts.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

This day could never have passed Sammy without the 'sweet DT ' checking in.
thoughts are with the family , Diane and Beth, We will never forget you sammy and Mac
DT
xxx


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

sammy i think of you everyday you filled my heart with love and laughter.oh what a life we will have with all our children.wait for me i will be there:biggrin::aureola:


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I couldn't read this thread without respectfully acknowledging a much loved lady who I never had the fortune to meet.

RIP Sammy....


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

She was a special person to PF, thinking of Sammy and her friends and family...


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

Says a lot for a person to be so fondly remembered...I didn't know her, but she obviously had a heart of gold.

"When I come to your world I am like a bird that is imprisoned within a cage and when I leave it I am like a bird joyfully released to wing its way through boundless space. What you call 'death' is the opening of the cage and the release of the bird from its prison'
- Silver Birch


----------



## Obvious (Sep 13, 2012)

RIP Sammy, you're with the angels now
xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Another year flown bye. Remembering you today dear Sammy >> our Goodest-Girl. Also Mac & all the family xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2013)

You'll always be remembered. I know I don't know you but I remember ever year. You never really left, your in everybody's hearts.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> Another year flown bye. Remembering you today dear Sammy >> our Goodest-Girl. Also Mac & all the family xxx


Sammy left her mark on many of us Agent,
But those of us left are dwingling,

Until we meet again Sammy xx

The sweet one


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Does anyone still have contact details for Sammys family, I use to have Dianes and Beths but no longer do 
would love to know how Minnies puppies are now doing, and the new pupster they brought?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Does anyone still have contact details for Sammys family, I use to have Dianes and Beths but no longer do
> would love to know how Minnies puppies are now doing, and the new pupster they brought?


I don/t , maybe noush still has beths number , dunno????


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes I do still have Beths number, I'll have a look for it and pm you it DD, hope shes not changed it.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Remembering lovely Sammy today xx



.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2014)

Wish I'd have had chance to speak to you Sammy, RIP. You'll never be forgotten on here. Now where is that daft dog of mine.


----------

